# قداسات



## Michael (12 أغسطس 2007)

*قداسات* 
To play the audio click on 




 To save the audio right click on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 save target as.​ 

1 - القداس الالهي للمتنيح الانبا بنيامين اشترك في القداس القمص زكريا بطرس

2 - القداس الالهي للمتنيح القمص اسطفانوس رزق (القداس الحبشي المعروف بيوحنا ابن الرعد)

3 - القداس الالهي للمتنيح  البابا كيرلس السادس

4 - القداس الالهي للمتنيح القمص يوسف اسعد

5 - القداس الالهي للمتنيح الانبا غريغوريوس اسقف عام 

6 - القداس الالهي للمتنيح الانبا لوكاس مطران منفلوط

7 - القداس الالهي للمتنيح الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف

8 - القداس الالهي للمتنيح الأنبا أندراوس أسقف دمياط وكفر الشيخ




للتحميل او الاستماع : http://www.islam-christianity.net/liturgies/liturgies.htm

سلام ونعمة


----------



## فادية (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*

شكرا عزيزي مايكل على الموضوع الجميل جدا 
يثبت لاهميته 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## man4truth (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*

*الشكر ليك*​


----------



## K A T Y (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*

_*شكرا ليك يا مايكل*_

_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويحافظ عليك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*

*شكرا 
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*

شكراا جدا يا Michael​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*

*شكرا لتعبك يا مايكل

ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## شنودة محارب (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*

شكرا يا مايكل


----------



## Dina Ramzy (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*

*مش عارفة أحفظ القداس عندي على الجهاز ..

أعمال save target as على إيه بالضبط يا مايكل ..

معلش انا آسفة بس بجد مش عارفة أحفظ القداس فعلا .*​


----------



## Dina Ramzy (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*



Dina Ramzy قال:


> *مش عارفة أحفظ القداس عندي على الجهاز ..
> 
> أعمال save target as على إيه بالضبط يا مايكل ..
> 
> معلش انا آسفة بس بجد مش عارفة أحفظ القداس فعلا .*​



خلاص حفظته ...

ماكنتش واخدة بالي من الرابط ... انا آسفة


----------



## شنودة محارب (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*

انا مش عارفة أحفظ القداس عندي على الجهاز يا ريت الرد يكون بسرعة



شكرا


----------



## sit (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قداسات*

حاولي تحفطي تدخليه في راسك اكثر
وبتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## يوسف عطية (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## يوسف عطية (25 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررأ


----------



## marimmena (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون دائما معكم أمين وشكرا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وأذكرونى فى صلاتكم .


----------



## ghmma_20061285 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا للقداسات الرائعه

الرب يبارك مجهودكم​


----------

